# My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul P4 USVOI



## TranquillityBase (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## houtex (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

Damn that is one great lookin light.Are they for sale?when will it be for sale?how much will it sell for?how do I get on the sale list?


----------



## Long John (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

:wow: What a beauty, perfect work as always Scott :twothumbs...:bow:...


Very best regards

_____
Tom:wave:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

Thanks houtex, and Long John...

1AA makes for a perfect length light, this one is 11.50 cm / 4.500"...It could be made shorter, but the tall (17.80mm / .700") heatsink is performing very well, so I don't think I'll change the dimentions.


----------



## alantch (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

Any indications whether this is a one-off or more will be made for sale? And price?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

Possibly a few...:thinking:


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*



TranquillityBase said:


> Possibly a few...:thinking:



PP locked & loaded depending on price :naughty:


----------



## skalomax (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

Sorry for my Ignorance but, what does RV7 fed mean?

thanks in advance and what mighty good lookin' light that is.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*



skalomax said:


> Sorry for my Ignorance but, what does RV7 fed mean?
> 
> thanks in advance and what mighty good lookin' light that is.



That is the person who designed the driver in this light.https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166132


Nice light TranquillityBase!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary123 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*

Yes it is a nice looking light. I would also like one.


----------



## skalomax (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*



Nitroz said:


> That is the person who designed the driver in this light.https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166132
> 
> 
> Nice light TranquillityBase!:thumbsup:


 
thank you


----------



## Essexman (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: My first 1AA light...RV7 fed Seoul USVOI*



> Possibly a few...:thinking:


few hundred ? few thousand?

That really is a nice light.

I guess they won't come cheap, considering the time it takes to turn/machine all those parts. 

Even so, I'd be very intreasted in how much it would cost to buy?


----------



## Ganp (Aug 5, 2007)

What a super looking light. :bow:

Is it anodised, or bead-blasted titanium, is that Aleph style tail-cap E fitting, is the head thread E fitting, what it the runtime .... let me get my breath back a minute ..... do we get to see any beamshots?



Colin.


----------



## cave dave (Aug 5, 2007)

That's lovely. I wonder if you could add a mcGizmo like pocket clip?

I'd like to get a custom 1AA as an alternative to my high end CR123 lights. The AA (NiMh & Li) is really a great battery IMHO. Doesn't get the respect it deserves.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 5, 2007)

> Ganp said:
> 
> 
> > What a super looking light. :bow:
> ...


----------



## bombelman (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice... is it hard to knurl on Ti ?


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow..............


Very, very nice work Scott :twothumbs


Greetings:wave:


----------



## RV7 (Aug 6, 2007)

Just saw this... Very nice! :twothumbs


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 6, 2007)

RV7 said:


> Just saw this... Very nice! :twothumbs


 
Thanks RV7...

I'm very impressed with the 1AA driver:twothumbs I have 4 of the first 5 LE's nearly completed, just waiting for AA potting compound.


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 6, 2007)

This is great, a lovely looking light. I have a thread out trying to find a AA light of custom quality - and it was sat on your bench all along!

If there's is going to be a list please put me on it.

Great light!


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 6, 2007)

P.S. IMHO - 3 H3 locators round the cap or bezel would be the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 6, 2007)

bombelman said:


> Nice... is it hard to knurl on Ti ?


Single band is not a problem, traverse knurling......:hairpull:...:banned:


----------



## jsr (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn that's a nice looking light! About the size of an E-series with likely similar ergos (and I love the E-series ergos). The knurling on the body is my favorite type...just looks amazing.


----------



## jch79 (Aug 6, 2007)

So THIS is where this thread is! Awesome job, Mr. Ti. :twothumbs :bow: :rock:

TB Ti AA SWEETNESS!!!!

Now let's get a Wisconsin badge on it, and we're good to go! 

john


----------



## alex in germany (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi, that is a wonderfull Flashlight.

Alex


----------



## Icarus (Aug 7, 2007)

:wow: ... great work again my friend! :twothumbs ... :wave:

Any idea about runtime? :thinking:


----------



## EricMack (Aug 7, 2007)

jch79 said:


> TB Ti AA SWEETNESS!!!!
> 
> Now let's get a Wisconsin badge on it, and we're good to go!
> 
> john


 
Swiss or Sharp Cheddar? :laughing:


----------



## depusm12 (Aug 8, 2007)

Fantastic light TB. What kinda runtime? Will it be able to use Li-Ion AA's Any beamshots? Is it a 2 stage or a McClicky?


----------



## milkyspit (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice work, Scott. Beautifully understated styling... just the way I like 'em. Don't listen to that EricMack character.


----------



## ledaholic (Aug 8, 2007)

TB, I'm still working on that 1 mil! :twothumbs


----------



## ledaholic (Aug 8, 2007)

PS, add me to the list for 1 of the few.


----------



## jch79 (Aug 8, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Don't listen to that EricMack character.



+1 :nana: :kiss:


----------



## cave dave (Aug 8, 2007)

depusm12 said:


> Fantastic light TB. What kinda runtime? Will it be able to use Li-Ion AA's Any beamshots? Is it a 2 stage or a McClicky?


The RV7 is a multimode driver. There is a link in the early part of this thread.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=166132

TB,
You might want to hard anodize that heatsink in the "production" model so as not to have any issues with the live base of the SSC LED.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow! I think that qualifies as a work of art. :thumbsup:
Doug


----------



## Pumaman (Aug 12, 2007)

Buckeye said:


> Wow! I think that qualifies as a work of art. :thumbsup:
> Doug


 
+1:thumbsup:


----------



## rugbymatt (Aug 12, 2007)

That is an awesome looking light.

If you decide to produce more I would very much like one.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 13, 2007)

This one's for you, *John...*

*Ti versus Ti Spy*


----------



## jch79 (Aug 14, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> This one's for you, *John...*
> 
> *Ti versus Ti Spy*



oo: That calls for a dancing pickle!






Knurled TB Sweetness... what have I lowered my standards to?? :shakehead :devil: 

Hey, that Spy looks pretty ringy - who's the goof who sold you that?!! :nana:

Thanks TB!!!! :thumbsup:

:rock: john


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 14, 2007)

Don't pick on my Spy, the beam is perrrfect.

BTW, nice pickle:twothumbs Maybe you should have shown that pickle to Corduroy, after *the incident*...You could have said "Well Corduroy, you've got youself into a mighty fine pickle this time"


----------



## bombelman (Aug 15, 2007)

:hahaha::lolsign::laughing:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 31, 2007)

One for the 'bright finish' fans...oo:


----------



## jch79 (Aug 31, 2007)

That thing is blinding!!! :duck: It hurts the eyes! 

Happy Labor Day weekend, Mr. Ti! :thumbsup:

john


----------



## tdurand (Aug 31, 2007)

TranquillityBase said:


> One for the 'bright finish' fans...oo:


 
Ehh...it-ah looks a verdi famil-yah

T


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 31, 2007)

Yep, tis your light T...


----------



## nmiller (Sep 2, 2007)

This looks great! I'm very interested as well.

Nick


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 18, 2007)

This one is driving me

Too long, too heavy...Not sure what to do:shrug:

I like the 27S reflector, but I do not like the extra weight of the head...That's what I get for making a 3/4" long heatsink


----------



## jch79 (Sep 21, 2007)

:thinking:

First, your big ol' 3/4" heatsink is what's keeping my hands from melting when I hold my TB AA light... so :thumbsup:

Second, the 27mm head is almost there.. maybe with a 2xAA tube, cause I know how much you like making those! :nana: :duck: But seriously, I think a little trimming down to the base of the head, and this sucker is ready to be packaged and shipped off to me!  :laughing:

:tinfoil: john


----------



## larryk (Sep 22, 2007)

I think it looks great just the way it is.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 23, 2007)

jch79 said:


> :thinking:
> 
> First, your big ol' 3/4" heatsink is what's keeping my hands from melting when I hold my TB AA light... so :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Wait until you try the light without a switch! I'm confident the tests will have to start over...sorry dude...


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 23, 2007)

larryk said:


> I think it looks great just the way it is.


Thanks Larry...

We had the memorial service for that head, yesterday.


----------



## tdurand (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks even better TB! :twothumbs

Is it now in two pieces? 
Cool stepped progression. The blasted color looks darker too. Maybe the lighting?

T


----------



## TranquillityBase (Sep 23, 2007)

tdurand said:


> Looks even better TB! :twothumbs
> 
> Is it now in two pieces?
> Cool stepped progression. The blasted color looks darker too. Maybe the lighting?
> ...


Still one piece...


----------

